# capelli- sistemarli, aggiustarli o?



## scarymary

Ciao, 
avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto, se è possibile 
Vi spiego il contesto:
Dopo di aver fatto la doccia i miei capelli sono bagnati e li devo asciugare. Però sono ricci e perciò uso la piastra e dopo qualche prodotto per i capelli.

Cerco una parola per tutto questo. Sistemare i capelli? Aggiustare i capelli? O qualcos'altro?
Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non esiste una parola che racchiuda il significato di tutte quelle azioni..
Potresti dire che ti prendi cura dei tuoi capelli, o che li stiri (cioè usi le piastre per renderli lisci).


----------



## SunDraw

Solo con spazzola e phon: " tirare i capelli".
Con la piastra o l'acido: "stirare i capelli".


----------



## valy822

SunDraw said:


> Solo con spazzola e phon: " tirare i capelli".


 
Davvero dici così??? Non l'ho mai sentito.
In quel caso, dico semplicemente _asciugare i capelli_ oppure anche _stirare i capelli con spazzola e phon._


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io dico come SunDraw: tirare o tirarsi i capelli.


----------



## M_07

Io ho sentito stirare ma non tirare.
E perche' dovreste tirarveli i capelli?


----------



## sabrinita85

Anche io, come Valentina e Marzia, trovo strano dire 'tirare i capelli', perché per me significa solo 'far male' a qualcuno tirandogli, appunto, i capelli.

Io uso: 
- solo con spazzola e phon:* 'asciugare i capelli'*
- con la piastra: *'stirare' *o* 'piastrare'.*


----------



## irene.acler

Quando sono ricci o mossi, si tirano! Probabilmente è un uso regionale, visto che si dice in Trentino e a quanto pare anche in Veneto..


----------



## sabrinita85

Per esempio, ora che ci penso, quando vado dalla parrucchiera, mi chiede:
"li asciughiamo e basta?", come per intendere che asciugarà e pettinarà i capelli, ma non li pistrerà.


----------



## bLux

Ma anche sistemarli o aggiustarli va bene. Io uso entrambi, e non ho mai sentito "tirarsi o stirarsi i capelli"... Più che altro "asciugarsi" oppure "piastrarsi"... Anche "phonarsi".


----------



## irene.acler

Qui _piastrare_ o _piastrarsi_ non si usano. Si dice: _mi sono fatta la piastra_.


----------



## valy822

_Piastrare_ è molto comune qui.
Penso che _sistemare_ o _aggiustare_ siano troppo generici in questo caso.


----------



## niklavjus

I verbi "lisciare" o "pettinare" non si usano più?


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah è vero, Nik!
Io anche uso  'lisciare', e a volte mi esce pure 'allisciare'.


----------



## Angel.Aura

scarymary said:


> Ciao,
> avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto, se è possibile
> Vi spiego il contesto:
> Dopo di aver fatto la doccia i miei capelli sono bagnati e li devo asciugare. Però sono ricci e perciò uso la piastra e dopo qualche prodotto per i capelli.
> 
> Cerco una parola per tutto questo. Sistemare i capelli? Aggiustare i capelli? O qualcos'altro?
> Grazie!


Ciao scarymary.
Sì, secondo me esiste una parola per tutto questo.
Ed è acconciare. Significa fare ai capelli tutto quanto è necessario a renderli come li vuoi tu. Belli e a posto. Acconci, per l'appunto.


----------



## scarymary

valy822 said:


> _Piastrare_ è molto comune qui.
> Penso che _sistemare_ o _aggiustare_ siano troppo generici in questo caso.



Allora se dico "arrivo in ritardo che devo sistemare i capelli, poi vengo", non si capisce cosa intendo?

Grazie per le vostre risposte, le aprezzo!


----------



## sabrinita85

scarymary said:


> Allora se dico "arrivo in ritardo che devo sistemare i capelli, poi vengo", non si capisce cosa intendo?


Non si capisce che vuoi piastrarli, però sì si capisce che dovrai, appunto, 'sistemarli' (farti un'acconciatura, pettinarli, o quello che sia).


----------

